# Reloads



## Javelina (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting into reloading, is it worth the money to get all the stuff and reload my own rounds or just buy the rounds new? And how many times can you reload rounds on average?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

i think it is worth it for several reasons. first let me say i have been reloading for the rifle and handgun for 25+ years, so i have gotten my money's worth on the equipment i purchased. reloading for me does---- 1.. gets me into my own world and away form my worries, 2.. i get better accuracy from my weapons, 3..when my kids help, i have some GREAT quality time, 3.. when i reolad with friends we have a good time, 4..when i harvest that deer or pig with ammo i made i get a feeling of greater success(especially the first time), 5.. each time you reload your empties you are cutting the cost of your original outlay and reducing the cost of each "new" round fired, which brings us to cost. try to find someone selling out, you will get a better deal than buying new. your case life span depends a lot on how "hot" you reload and what calibers. what i am trying to say is, in my opinion the dollar outlay verse the enjoyment is worth it. who knows maybe your next best friend is the person that teaches you how.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

x2 in what you just said,TexAgBQ81


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

I only handload and reload, since I've never fired a factory load through either of my rifles. Love Hornady brass since it is the best quality for the money, in my opinion. How about ten reloads or more? The first to go is primer pocket generally. I've never experienced "split brass" during many years of loading-my-own. I load to my rifle's best desires, not accepting what some company can predict will work at 10 degree temperatures through 110 degree temperatures, or from sea level to 14,000 feet above. I find ambient temperature loads quite fickle regarding velocity. I load for where and what I hunt. It doesn't get better than that. Does take some serious experimentation, but I feel it's well-worth it. Buy a chronograph, or spin thine wheels. Cliffy


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

The longer you load, the more you will be saving. Initial cost can be quite high but like Texag said, look around for someone selling out. Ebay and Craigslist are good places to look. Also, prowl local gun shows. Someone will nearly always have some used dies and equipment. To see if it might be a moneysaver for you, go to this site. Handloading Cost Calculator Look up the cost of components at your local store or online and you can calculate how much a box of ammo will cost in a given load. The cost of your reloading equipment must be figured in over time. As an example, factory ammo for my .270 WSM runs around 40 to 50 bucks a box locally. I load 130 gr. Hornady SST's for about 12 to 15 bucks a box. Economy is not the only reason I load. I have been doing it for nearly 35 years and enjoy producing a quality round tailored to my needs. There is for me a great deal of satisfaction shooting a sub moa group from the bench or dropping a coyote @ 300 yds with something I made myself.


----------

